# my new iwagumi hardscape.what do u think thanks



## Gus (5 Feb 2015)




----------



## Martin in Holland (6 Feb 2015)

It misses oomph ....maybe the rocks are to much the same size and shape.


----------



## Gus (6 Feb 2015)

Thats all I have lol have few more but very similar 
thanks


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 Feb 2015)

From my view its a decent look about it, I personally wouldnt think you probably need as many stones on the left and maybe raise the parent stone higher and slightly across to two thirds. It needs to be the focal point


----------



## Kyle Lambert (6 Feb 2015)

follow the rules of thirds, move the largest stone to the right slightly and then put the 2nd largest stone in an opposing position, move the other stones around from there, otherwise i think the size and choice of stone is rather good. What are you planning to plant with it?


----------



## Gus (6 Feb 2015)

Thanks for your advice 
Plants will be montecarlo Carpet all over giant hairgrass in left corner at the back and some blyxa left hand side along side  of glass not shure about right side


----------



## Kyle Lambert (6 Feb 2015)

Basic rules of iwagumi is the simpler the better. Have a search for some of Amanos iwagumi layouts and see what he has done over the years. But thats also my personal preference any way, with an iwagumi i would keep it as two plants.

Just remember, its your layout, its your tank and youre the one who will look at it every day. As long as you are happy with it then its perfect!


----------



## Julian (6 Feb 2015)

Bigger rocks. Too much wide open space. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## Gus (6 Feb 2015)

Thanks for your replies every one for what I see appinions like an a.. holes every got one with all do respect I'll keep it the way it is,picking my plants tmwr and adding ada powder tmrw I'll keep u posted with my progress
Thanks again buried in mind it's my first iwagumi 
Thanks again


----------



## Martin in Holland (7 Feb 2015)

Play around with the stones you have some more and make a plan about how you want to plant it when you're moving stones around.....I think it could use a little more stone on the right side to get a bit more balance.


----------



## Gus (7 Feb 2015)

any better ????


----------



## alto (7 Feb 2015)

I like this much better
Just remember that the substrate will subside quite a bit, so make your slopes rather steeper at the beginning - even with "supports".


----------



## kirk (7 Feb 2015)

Certainly draws your eye through more that the first pic. Keep playing if you haven't ran out of patience.  Have you been shopping? They don't look like the same stones


----------



## Another Phil (7 Feb 2015)

Gus said:


> any better ????


 Hi Gus,
I prefer this one, maybe lose the squarish looking one on the far right front, as all the others have a more rounded look.
As Kirk says, keep playing and every so often a layout will suddenly "pop". Take a photo each time as it's a bitch if you can't remember the best!
cheers phil


----------



## Gus (7 Feb 2015)

yes they are new stones went to pick up my plants today from my supplier (professional aquascaper ) and ended up with new stones +bucket full of advice


----------



## Gus (7 Feb 2015)

Thanks phil


----------



## Gus (7 Feb 2015)

planting tmrw so will have another look at hardscape in the morning


----------



## Gus (7 Feb 2015)




----------



## Gus (7 Feb 2015)




----------



## Tim Harrison (7 Feb 2015)

Personally I'd use a bigger rocks especially for the Oyaishi and Fukuishi stones, perhaps take a look at this for starters http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/hardscape-rock-options-availability-opinions.29181/#post-304427


----------



## Martin in Holland (8 Feb 2015)

This looks a whole lot better, those different rocks surely help with an Iwagumi, the other stones are better in a nature style where they are more overgrown with mosses, ferns and other plants.....


----------



## tim (8 Feb 2015)

Gus said:


>


I like this one, you could probably do without the small rock on the right, I would use Monte Carlo all over with some eleocharis parvula or mini dotted amongst the rocks, nice job mate look forward to seeing it planted.


----------



## Gus (8 Feb 2015)

Hi Tim I'm not sure about that litlle rock my self yet.
Plants all ready to go 
All 11 pots ,give me strength


----------



## Gus (8 Feb 2015)




----------



## tim (8 Feb 2015)

Hope the planting goes well  look forward to planted pics later


----------



## Gus (8 Feb 2015)

all done apart from some spiky moss will add it tmrw now time for a beer


----------



## Martin in Holland (9 Feb 2015)

This is coming together nicely.....the green just brings it all together.


----------



## Gus (13 Feb 2015)

after 5 days


----------



## Martin in Holland (14 Feb 2015)

In this tiny picture it is kinda hard to see clear


----------



## Gus (14 Feb 2015)

I don't now why


----------



## Gus (14 Feb 2015)

Will try again


----------

